# Northeast Ohio 3d Shoots



## rchristy (Feb 15, 2018)

Is there a schedule of Northeast Ohio 3d shoots anywhere on the internet?


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

There are a lot of clubs in NE Ohio that put on 3D shoots. Just Google Archery 3D and you should find some.


----------



## rchristy (Feb 15, 2018)

I found the lost archery club in Massillon on weds and sunday and the Wingfoot Club near akron. Those should work...I really want to try this out.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

I have shot 4 other clubs during the Ohio ASA series this year. Although the Ohio series has ended for this year you could still check their Facebook page or web page for the names and addresses of their participating clubs. Or try this from the ASA website https://www.asaarchery.com/about-asa-federation/current-clubs


----------



## MasterOfPupets (May 8, 2016)

There are a ton of shoots in Ohio each weekend. SCSA runs 2 shoots a month, Nelson Ledges is doing shoots every weekend for August and September, Lake Milton runs a shoot every month.

If you're on Facebook, Outdoor Ohio does a really nice roll-up each week of all the shoots for the weekend.

https://www.facebook.com/OutdoorOhio/


----------



## billk63 (Oct 13, 2010)

South Cuyahoga Sportsmen - two locations in Chatham and North Royalton.

Last shoot of the year this Sunday - 30 Rinehart deer targets.

great chance to get psyched up for deer season


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

This is a Facebook group that I admin... I started it for my friends and I to share shoots in eastern Pa.... Now we have more than 200 members from around the world. There hasn't been much activity over the last week or so but, once deer season is over I suspect there will be more action. Check it out:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/115...dyaXpB1eClZr-cMBN7U8B3qkbWicxa5wGgbMl-O_uXpag


----------

